# Midwest heat wave



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 28, 2012)

Here in the St. Louis area we are heading into 5+ days of 100*+ weather with today at 107. I don't remember when we had rain last but thinking for the month of June we have only had about an inch. Normal temps this time of year should be in the mid to upper 80's
I have been watering my grapes with 6 gallon watering cans and only watering the young plants that went in this past spring. vineyard looks like a dust bowl already.
found a 200 gallon water tank for the back of a pickup on craigs list, may have to get that to get more water on the grapes. I don't have elect or a well on the property so I have to haul it in.
Here is some info from local TV station:

*Thu 28*

Mostly Clear *Mostly Clear* 106°|77° 
Precip: 0% Wind: at 9mph *Fri 29*

Mostly Clear *Mostly Clear* 106°|78° 
Precip: 10% Wind: at 6mph <LI class=weekend>*Sat 30*

Mostly Clear *Mostly Clear* 103°|80° 
Precip: 20% Wind: at 6mph <LI class=weekend>*Sun 1*

Mostly Clear *Mostly Clear* 100°|79° 
Precip: 0% Wind: at 5mph *Mon 2*

Partly Cloudy *Partly Cloudy* 102°|80° 
Precip: 20% Wind: at 4mph *Tue 3*

Partly Cloudy *Partly Cloudy* 102°|78° 
Precip: 20% Wind: at 5mph *Wed 4*

Partly Cloudy *Partly Cloudy* 101°|78° 
Precip: 0% Wind: at 4mph


----------



## grapeman (Jun 28, 2012)

That is HOT, HOT, HOT! We are in the 80s here.


----------



## BobF (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't even imagine what my next water bill will be like.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=SGF&textField1=37.4961&textField2=-91.8607

On a positive note, neem oil has drastically reduced the jap beetle population. Not as satisfying as Sevin -you don't see them instantly drop dead-, but two days post-spray and the numbers are about 5% of what they were pre-spray.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah it El Nino is in effect - the midwest get ready for a hot summer and a longer one.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 28, 2012)

Our Cincinnati forecast is about the same. Well since I HATE cold weather this is welcome around me. I just we could get a little overnight rain for the grass & garden.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here in MO - we have had about an inch of rain since March.

They cancelled fireworks around here b/c of the drought and the heat.


----------



## BobF (Jun 28, 2012)

*severe drought in my area*

As of the 23rd my area is 'Severe Drought'
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/palmer.gif


----------



## ebbutler (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been watering my gardens and my 7 grape vines. The gardens daily and the vines weekly. Takes about 1 hour to water everything.

Got my water bill today and it was only $5.00 higher, was expecting more.

I have a 300 gallon tank I would like to use but I don't have a pump to pump out of the old wells or ponds.


----------



## Deezil (Jun 28, 2012)

Trade ya?

We've had rain more-days-than-not, havent got over 80 for more than a few hours *total*, most days are overcast when not pouring...

Granted, i'm not swimming with the Floridians, but..


----------



## bigdrums2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, I never thought it would be hotter in Missouri than Mississippi. We are only at 100 as highs.....but thick humidity.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 29, 2012)

bigdrums2 said:


> Wow, I never thought it would be hotter in Missouri than Mississippi. We are only at 100 as highs.....but thick humidity.




112* today - humidity was 14%..

Never would have thought MO would have humidity that low...


----------



## keena (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoot even here in Wisconsin its hot. We were at 97° today. Have a high in the 90's for the next week. At work we get over 110 in the factory. Sucks!


----------



## BobF (Jun 29, 2012)

Humidity is the biggest problem with this kind of heat for us. Afternoons are hitting 20% and lower. Talk about crunchy!

So far my new orchard is handling it pretty well - with watering. This is 'establishment year' for most of it so it's not like I've got a huge harvest at stake. Hopefully next spring will be more normal.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 29, 2012)

bigdrums2 said:


> Wow, I never thought it would be hotter in Missouri than Mississippi. We are only at 100 as highs.....but thick humidity.


 
We normally have humidity up in the 80% to 90% range, glad we don't have that now.
but with low humidity everything is drying out so bad right now.

Today to hit 106*

Edit: now they uped it to 108* with humidity at 49%


----------



## keena (Jun 29, 2012)

We got some crazy clouds today, they look like mountains!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 30, 2012)

We have been watering every day. We somehow still have flowers, but the one thing that seems to be getting hit even with watering is our 9 black currant plants.  Rain please!!!!!!


----------



## BobF (Jun 30, 2012)

My black currants aren't very happy either ...


----------

